# Time stood still



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Edited for pics


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Couldn't sleep so I got up and got ready for work. Saw rain in the forecast for the better part of the week and was disappointed as I smashed a bowl of oatmeal and brushed my teeth. Decided to take the raincoat and hit a pond on the way to work, rain or no rain!

70deg and a light sprinkle coming down, what the heck, why not. It was 5:30am and standing beside the pond I had an hour and a half to waste before taking a slow leisurely drive to work.

Tied on a squarebills and decided to get to casting. 1st cast: 










Worked my way quickly down the bank and got 2 more like this one:










Not real big but they fought the whole way and tore my thumb up. Hurt so good!

Working down the bank I am seeing the movement but not getting hits. Decided to go to a personal favorite, Badd Beaver from Full Boat Baits, in green pumpkin. Toss it right down the bank just inches away from the shore working it through the weeds starting to form. Next cast was a bit fatter down as I was trying to work a little point and after the bait hit I reeled in the slack and felt a couple ticks and a thump! I reeled what little slack was in the line and pulled hard to the opposite side the line was traveling for the hookset. 

Because of the rain and low light I couldn't see my line at this point so I was reeling and trying to let the rod tell me where the fish was. 

Then time stopped dead, I had a short conversation with myself about the swirl/splash that blew up. Reminded my self that while I was trying to reel, line was peeling off the reel. It dove for deeper water so I braced myself and held the rod tip high as time caught back up and I started getting giddy thinking about how big this bass was!

I pressured it for a few seconds and finally got it turned enough to reel in some. Here it comes! It hesitated for a second, just stopped dead before it turned and rolled exposing an estimated 48+" of tan'ish side? Carp on! I tried to ride it and get it to turn but I forced the issue and felt the line pop? The fish half jumped/roles in a ninja fish motion and my bait came out of the water at a blistering rate of speed. My early morning reaction time ain't what it used to be and all I could do was get the hand holding the reel in from of my face.

Where my bait promptly stuck! Funny, I thought burying a hook in the heel of you palm would hurt more? I surveyed the carnage this little fight left in the water, then turned my hand I've to look and saw the reason it didn't hurt so bad:










One lone scale, about the size of a silver dollar was stuck on the point, covering the barb! Just a couple drops of blood but no real damage to the hand. Decided to take off since the rain was picking up. Anyone know what type of carp it could have been?

The scaled was about the size of a silver dollar, was opaque with a dark colored area. I still don't know why I thought it was tan. I'm guessing a big white amure? 


Mr. A


Mr. A


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im assuming just a common carp. Not a mirror probably because they have so fee scales. Betcha had fun while it lasted didn't you! Carp can range greatly in color. I did some carping myself last week while i was still waiting on the water to clear at my bass pig pens and they ranged from a copper/gold to one that was almost black. Fish have pigment also so they can get darker when exposed to more sun. Im sure you've noticed that on lm bass how pale they are in spring after being deep all winter then dark green in summer from being shallow. If you got a look at its tail that's a dead giveaway. They have an almost red forked tail. 

That sounds like a beast you had on though. It coulda been an Amur if that pond gets weedy it mightve been put in to control them. I got broke off on the hookset myself last week on 15lb flouro and almost fell over. lol. I once actually caught an Amur on a worm in a pond in the mouth and the farmer who's pond it was kept it and said the company that sold it to him had a double your money back guarantee if one of them took a bait by mouth seeing that they're herbivores. Imo it was just sucking thebottom and took it by accident but what do i know? Im not a fish.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

It was a rush that's for sure! Never even cared that it wasn't the record bass I initially thought it was. Wish I would have played it out more and landed it. O haven't seen any of the big grass carp in there, just common Carp. But if there was ever a place that would stock then this is probably it! LOL

Also, I think your right, I must have casted it just right and it sucked it up by accident. However since the bait came flying back up at me I really can't say where I hooked it initially.

Mr. A


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Livin' life on the edge has its risks!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> Livin' life on the edge has its risks!


Ha ha. I bet you know that place too! 

Mr. A


----------

